# Romisen RC-N3 2xAA/1CR123



## chanamasala

I purchased it from Dealextreme.com.

Takes 2xAA or 1xCR123. I've fit Eneloops. Also just tried a 3.7v RCR123 and it is brighter and the circuit seems to be holding up with 5 minutes use on it.

I don't have a light meter or multimeter.

It has a GID clicky that sticks out precluding candlestanding. 
The clicky is a forward clicky,i.e. it will light the LED with a half press.
It isn't as bright as I'd like but for the price I am happy with it as it is a good AA house light. White beam, not too ice cool either. Beam shot below to show it has a blurry ring in it even with the OP reflector. Build quality is very good.
Edit: after using it with an RCR123 I like it more.

My subjective ratings on a scale of 100:
Brightness: 87 w/RCR: 92
Build Quality: 97
Beam Quality: 89
Overall: 92


----------



## MartinSE

Do you have any other 1X123 light you do a comparison photo with, showing its relative size?

Cheers!


----------



## chanamasala

MartinSE said:


> Do you have any other 1X123 light you do a comparison photo with, showing its relative size?
> 
> Cheers!



Sure, pic added above.


----------



## MartinSE

chanamasala said:


> Sure, pic added above.




Nice one, thanks.


----------



## bessiebenny

Thanks for the review.

As far as I know, RC-N3 is slightly brighter throw than the 5-mode Ultrafire C3 in 2 AA mode.
Doesn't look like a bad light. Seems as good as WF606A with the option of using CR123A.

Takebeat's shots of Fenix and Romisen comparisen. (Both with 2 AA)

L2DCE - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2007/11/04/46580.jpg
RC-N3 - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2007/11/04/46571.jpg


----------



## MartinSE

Hey dude, those links are the same 



bessiebenny said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> As far as I know, RC-N3 is slightly brighter throw than the 5-mode Ultrafire C3 in 2 AA mode.
> Doesn't look like a bad light. Seems as good as WF606A with the option of using CR123A.
> 
> Takebeat's shots of Fenix and Romisen comparisen. (Both with 2 AA)
> 
> L2DCE - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2007/11/04/46571.jpg
> RC-N3 - http://takebeat.asablo.jp/blog/img/2007/11/04/46571.jpg


----------



## bessiebenny

Ooops. I've modified them now. =)


----------



## BigBluefish

How does the brightness and beam profile of this light on 1 x CR123a compare to some quality, but affordable 1 x CR123a lights, like a P1-CE or LM33?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

BigBlue, my best beam and brightest by far 1AA is the Fenix L1D Q5. And on the P2D body it is a bit brighter (not that I can tell since I can't run both bodies at the same time) and it gets noticeably brighter but loses low/med with a 3.6V RCR.

My BEST beam quality 1AA light is MTE Q5 5-Mode. It is NOT nearly as bright as Fenix but does have NICE tint!

Anyhow I don't see how it would be possible to go wrong with P2D Q5 or R100


----------



## Corbs

Have you run this with the 3.7v rechargeables for long now? I plan to with mine and don't want to break it.


----------



## aim54x

My first post here, although I have been lurking here for awhile.

I purchased one of these lights based off all the reviews here at CPF back in April 08, but unfortunately mine turned out to be a dud. I tried to get a RMA for it, but quickly decided it was not worth my trouble as DX didnt seem to want to know.

Mine started off ok, but quickly developed problems of not staying on with the beam turning off with the slightest movement. This eventually became a torch that did not turn on.

However i was impressed with the build quality of the body when I first got it. Even compared to my hardworking WolfEyes Defender 260 it is not too shabby.

I wanted to thank BessieBenny for his budget round up that included this flashlight. Without it I would have done worse.

I have not replaced this unit yet...and probably wont though. I am tempted to take it apart and see if I can fix it, but I dont have any parts nor any experience. Anyone have any tips? Clicky switch? Pill?


----------



## amigafan2003

aim54x - sounds like the switch retaining reting ring simply need to be tightended.


----------



## aim54x

amigafan2003 said:


> aim54x - sounds like the switch retaining reting ring simply need to be tightended.



How do I go about that? Sorry I am very new to this


----------



## bp78

Good review. This is probably my favorite DX light. I've used one for several months now and really appreciate the forward-clicky. (We run night time shooting matches, forward clicky very helpful checking targets in shadows during scoring) I also just bought the Shining Beam Q5 version of it which seems a hair brighter.

+1 for forward-clickys and single-mode lights.


----------



## aim54x

I dug out my Romisen and threw in some batteries, and appears to be working again....

can someone tell me how to get to the switch retaining ring? is it on the inside of the tailcap? how do I adjust it?


----------



## alfreddajero

The retaining ring is on the inside....just take the tail cap off and you will see to indents in the ring. Just tighten, sometimes they come loose when screwing and unscrewing the the tail cap. And if the switch is the problem then you can get switches made for the N3 over at shiningbeam.com.

http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-92/Forward-Tactical-Click-Switch/Detail


----------



## aim54x

alfreddajero said:


> The retaining ring is on the inside....just take the tail cap off and you will see to indents in the ring. Just tighten, sometimes they come loose when screwing and unscrewing the the tail cap. And if the switch is the problem then you can get switches made for the N3 over at shiningbeam.com.



Thanks... I will have a play when I get home from work tonight


----------



## alfreddajero

Not a problem man.....i have been using one for almost two years now, ever since bryan started carrying the Q5 versions. Its just one of my outdoor lights.


----------



## aim54x

had to dig out my dissection kit to find a tool to tighten up that switch retainer ring, but the light works really well now. HUGE thanks mate.

I dont think mine is a Q5 but it is still plenty bright. I run it on NiMH AA's as I have quite a few of those, whereas CR123's are scarce and exy for me.

Can someone link me somewhere where I can learn to identify LED's?


----------



## alfreddajero

Glad you got it to work man.....just remember that bryan sells forward clickies made for it...dont know how long he will carry them so you might want to pick up a couple for the light.


----------



## ky70

alfreddajero said:


> Glad you got it to work man.....just remember that bryan sells forward clickies made for it...dont know how long he will carry them so you might want to pick up a couple for the light.


Hello, I'm thinking of picking up this romisen from Bryan but can you please tell me the benefit of having a forward clicky vs. the installed reversed (?) clicky. Is it difficult to install? Thanks

Sidebar: Your posts about Romisen lights have been so very helpful for me. I'm also looking at getting the RC-A4 and RC-C6. I know the C6 works well with the N3 AA extenstion tubes which makes it very versatile. But I'm only buying 2 out of the 3 lights at the moment. I'm pretty sure the N3 should be 1 of the 2 because of multiple battery options. I'm torn on which 2nd light to get between the A4 and C6. I want throwy beams so I know the C6 would fill that need BUT I love, love the look and size of the A4. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## alfreddajero

Well the N3 is a forward clicky......forward clickies give the user momentary on while the reverse doesnt. As for installation its a breeze....once you take the retaining ring off its simple from there.


----------



## aim54x

alfreddajero said:


> Glad you got it to work man.....just remember that bryan sells forward clickies made for it...dont know how long he will carry them so you might want to pick up a couple for the light.



Does this mean the clickie installed has a tendency to fail? I will keep it in mind, but I dont want to trouble him with such a tiny order. Are they available from DX, I may get a Tank007 703, or a BlakeCat from them soon, unless I get a FenixE01 from 4Sevens, or the ITP A3/Maratac AAA from Bryan.

This forum is worse that the photographic one. I have started posting for three days now and here I am thinking about expanding my set.


----------



## alfreddajero

Mine hasnt......and its been almost 2years now.......im just letting you know that they do make clickies just in case they fail........Most clickies will fail eventually no matter what brand.


----------

